
Ask HN: Have you switched from a MacBook to a Linux laptop? - christophilus
If so, how&#x27;s the trackpad? Which laptop did you switch to? Are you happy with the switch? I love the trackpad on my Mac, and have yet to find anything else remotely as good. I can&#x27;t stand the keyboard or touch bar. I&#x27;d love to find a Linux laptop that: has a good trackpad, good keyboard, and 5k external monitor support.
======
mharis
Switched to Dell XPS 15 from Macbook because I can't justify the value of
Macbook Pro anymore.

It's a solid machine. Extendable. 4k OLED display.

The downside is definitely the quality of Trackpad and Keyboard. Apple has
figured out that part relatively well.

~~~
abraxas
> Apple has figured out that part relatively well.

I'm assuming this is not referring to their Butterfly design? That was not a
well working keyboard.

~~~
mharis
Yes.

------
vi-mode
I switched to Windows because of WSL and I am also 90% in WSL. Trackpad
(Thinkpad) is very close to a Macbook. Keyboard is way better and 5k support
is also good through TB3. Hidpi support on Linux is a mixed bag, they get
slowly there but it's not as good as on a Mac or Windows => hence Windows with
WSL, so I enjoy a real Linux console in a hidpi environment. Besides, the
Windows systems feels more responsive than my Mac, typing, moving windows,
etc.

------
shams93
Call me cheapo but I use a $150 desktop that I then maxed out with 20 gigs of
RAM and two GPUs. I never have to take my environment out of my house so I
can't see the reason for even using a laptop seems like another thing to lose
or get stolen compared to a desktop at home.

------
kesavkolla
Yes I did the switch. I'm a programmer so switch didn't cause any major
problems for me. I'm using HUAWEI mate book. Trackpad is good no problem
whatsoever. Only issue I always face with Ubuntu is it's audio volume. It's
way lower than Mac or windows

------
inspector14
Ubuntu 19.10 on a late 2015 Macbook Pro is a dream.

